# Sprue Database is active again.



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I am currently going thru the backlog of submissions. They will be approved and shifted to their proper places today. Feel free to start submitting again.

If there is any things in the wrong place please let me know via PM and I will work at shifting it over.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool... Will start taking pics again! :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I completely forgot this morning. So, um, yeah...... :blush:





Wookiepelt said:


> Cool... Will start taking pics again! :grin:


Ace :good:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Just attempted to upload the following three models but the system seems to crash? 

1. Shield of Baal: Deathstorm Blood Angel Captain Karlaen
2. Shield of Baal: Deathstorm Tyranids Spawn of Cryptus
3. Necron Overlord(New)


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Could you send me a screen shot of what happens when it crashes please?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's the error message shown... process gets stuck here.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Strange, it worked ok for me this morning :scratchhead:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll try again in the morning... maybe simple nurglings in the background up to mischief!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> I'll try again in the morning... maybe simple nurglings in the background up to mischief!


Could be. I'll have a word..... :crazy:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I also get that screen wookie, from what I see on the net the system has hiccups off and on. Let me know if it fails again tomorrow and I will dig deeper. Busy babysitting tonight while wife is at class so I only have phone access.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope. Still same issue and addition to that, the two "Spawn of Cryptus" files I attempted to upload last night still appears in the uploaded boxes even though I only uploaded the "Captain Karlaen" images this morning! (This is after I cleared all my internet cached images, files and history)


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I will poke at it after work tonight then.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Update: Came home from work with no Internet due to retards failing to drive in snow. That combined with my usual tiredness after 12 HR shifts led to bed for me before it was fixed. I am going to hold off until Monday to fully dig into it since I am usually pretty wiped after my work days.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish you good rest. 

And once it's back online I have some photos to post as well.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

No worries... Enjoy your down time and we'll sort this out when you all fresh and ready, the photos will still be here next week. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Update:

VS is currently looking into it and has sent the issue to the tech support.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So, even though I have not heard back from VS, it just let me upload a photo. Could someone else try and let me know if there is a issue.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I cannot see any pictures at all..


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Just uploaded 4 pics of two models. Let me know if you can see them on your side as we won't see them till they are approved.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I see them, dealing with a baby temper tantrum atm, otherwise I would set up a home for them.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool. Do you need me to reload all the previous Sprue Pics as well? If so, I can only do that over the weekend as there are quite a few!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If you are talking about the ones from a year or so I approved all of those and ypu should se them in the various parts of the database.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok. so no reloading required then. I got a few more new ones but I'll wait till the system is properly back online before uploading those.


----------

